# Honestly, what would you do???



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

So Luna loves counter-surfing and this morning did some in my bathroom. I must admit after I took it away from her I just looked at the toothbrush and thought, hmmmm ???? So what would you do? Toss it, rinse and reuse it or no rinse necessary  ?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Stick it in the dishwasher. Good as new.


----------



## GoldenFocus (Feb 28, 2016)

Costco 8 pack for 9 bucks for new ones....Very cute


----------



## Figtoria (Apr 19, 2016)

Toss the toothbrush, but smooch the puppy!!

She's so cute!!!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I love the picture. I have to agree, toss the toothbrush and smooch the puppy. What a cutie


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Toss the brush, kiss Luna  

Now, if it was an electric brush I would put it in boiling water, but a regular brush? toss it or save it for cleaning tasks after boiling it, bristles are probably all bent anyhow.


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

Too cute!! Don't lie Lynn, you laughed when you saw that priceless pup, with that in her mouth!! Look Mom, I can brush my own teeth!!


----------



## Fantelle (Jul 19, 2016)

That's adorable! I'd just wash the toothbrush thoroughly.


----------



## azzure (Dec 10, 2011)

I'd toss the toothbrush (even though I do kiss my pup on the mouth).


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Having a toothbrush phobia...I'm afraid I go with toss the toothbrush and smooch the pup!!!! I share kisses with my dogs all the time, but something about the toothbush just doesn't do it for me  That was a fantastic pucture..gosh am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

LOL! love it! 
If I had no spares in the house I would sanitize it and use it!

Lynn, you should enter this one in this months "Naughty" theme photo contest!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Pammie said:


> LOL! love it!
> If I had no spares in the house I would sanitize it and use it!
> 
> Lynn, you should enter this one in this months "Naughty" theme photo contest!


Thats funny Pammie, I just entered another one of Luna eating one of my shoes. This one definitely was a consideration too. I had so many to choose from. Naughty Luna


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Luna*



LynnC said:


> So Luna loves counter-surfing and this morning did some in my bathroom. I must admit after I took it away from her I just looked at the toothbrush and thought, hmmmm ???? So what would you do? Toss it, rinse and reuse it or no rinse necessary  ?


I think Luna is trying to tell you she wants her teeth brushed!! We buy peanut butter flavored toothpaste for Tucker and Tonka and Tonka likes the spin brush. It scares Tucker!


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

I'd either make that her toothbrush or use it for a cleaning brush - mainly because I'm sure she had to do a little damage to it... but certainly cover that nose with kisses!


----------



## xnavydoc6970 (Jun 13, 2015)

Cover it with cheese, and give it back.


----------

